# MARSOC and recon: Does the Corps need both?



## Diddums (Jun 19, 2014)

hey guys 

i came across this article in the Marine Times http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/article/20140203/NEWS/302030009/MARSOC-recon-Does-Corps-need-both-

to sum the article up it discusses the major overlap between the two and the recruitment/staffing difficulties. 

what do you think about the article and the idea about combining the two? 



> Marine Corps Forces Special Operations Command offers qualified Marines all of these things — along with generous monetary incentives to those who make the cut. So does the service’s reconnaissance community.
> 
> But since MARSOC’s creation in 2006, recon units have faced stiff competition for personnel of the caliber both communities require. And now, as operations in Afghanistan dry up and attention shifts to the Asia-Pacific region, the two may find themselves vying for similar missions.
> 
> ...


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 19, 2014)

I think it's a stupid question.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 19, 2014)

Personally...I would Google both unit's missions and see what their difference is and make my own decision based on that. Also, check the levels at which they operate and then...

After that...ask yourself if it would be a good idea to join the two.

I think that after you do that, you will be able to formulate a somewhat "educated guess" in answer to your question.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 20, 2014)

Two different units with similar missions and two different bosses.  Recon does DA, SR and battlespace shaping on land and sea while MARSOC does the same plus FID and a few other things that I won't talk about here.  They also have a robust support section.  Recon works for the Marine Corps, MARSOC works for SOCOM.  The Marine Corps still has a requirement for an organic unit that can do raids, reconnaissance and call for aviation fires in the deep battlespace.


----------



## Diddums (Jun 20, 2014)

thanks Teufel


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 20, 2014)

Read this book - I did, and learned quite a bit about the Corps that I did not know. 

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/the-forging-of-a-special-operations-marine-dick-couch.20788/


----------



## Diddums (Jun 20, 2014)

cheers Ooh-Rah 1069 ill take a look.


----------

